

Greatest logic film scene - wslh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAnOi0fnxuE

======
argimenes
Personally, my favourite is from the British science-fiction programme Dr Who:

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7udkb_pyramids-of-
mars-p12...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7udkb_pyramids-of-
mars-p12_people#from=embed&start=90)

